# Malifaux Neverborn - Teddy



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is the latest update on my Malifaux Miniatures. The next complete model in my gang was "Teddy".. Take a look

This pic shows the almost completed model and the greenstuff work I did on the base. I chose a paved street and a comfort blanket still being clutched by its late owner..



























































































Comments welcome as always...


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

Great stuff mate! The blue 'Care Bear' idea went did it? Still, you can have some rep for him


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

This is why I was afraid of stuffed animals when I was little


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Rob1981 said:


> Great stuff mate! The blue 'Care Bear' idea went did it? Still, you can have some rep for him


Yeah I thought that was only a good idea whilst original.. plus I like the browny colour


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

That is honestly one of the creepiest things I have ever seen. Nice work


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Awww he's so cute :biggrin:

Really nice job, particularly the blood and the gums. Everytime i see your models i'm jealous of how well your pinks come out.


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

I always mix my pinks.. I have yet to find a range with a suitable pink for every job. It can be a pain but the best way to get results I think.

Thanks for the comments guys..


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

who's a little cute bear?...Your a little cute bear..

Oww...MY..FINGER....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love it. Those Malifaux models are really bursting with character. Your paint job is also fantastic.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Rep for being just a little more creepy and sadistic than I was expecting. nice work :victory:

edit. apparently I like you too much and need to go spread some rep somewhere else.... but at least I tried


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

that is one creepy fricken bear. Very nice work though. +rep


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

That was so creepy, it effected my mind retroactivly and made me scared of teady bears as a child.


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Haha my girlfriend saw this and she was like.. "You are one sick puppy you know that?" 

Its supposed to be horror!


----------

